# Problems with Barbell Rows and Bent Over Rows



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm trying out a new split rotuine which is as follows:

Tues Chest/Tricep

Thurs Back/Bi

Sun Leg/Shoulders

I haven't got much experience with back workouts, so yesterday I was experimenting with a few. For some reason I cannot get the barbell row or bent over rows right.

When I try barbell row, my back is just too arched and it feels like I'm hurting in the wrong areas (back and legs) and my arms just give up too quickly. With the bent over rows, my standing leg trembles and aches and my whole posture feels uncomfortable. The only reason I stop is due to my leg hurting, no idea why.. :S Any tips?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

drop the weight


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr L said:


> I'm trying out a new split rotuine which is as follows:
> 
> Tues Chest/Tricep
> 
> ...


Do t-bar rows mate. Alot better and safer and alot easier to do.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> drop the weight


I have tried that  think its just my posture needs work...



rocky666 said:


> Do t-bar rows mate. Alot better and safer and alot easier to do.


I'll give that a go actually. Are they just as effective?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I used to struggle with 50kg on the rows and had shakey legs and arms would fail. Its just because your weak at it drop the weight till your comfortable and slowly build it up. Or hit db rows on bench.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

give t-bar rows a go. and try ur rows yates style


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr L said:


> I have tried that  think its just my posture needs work...
> 
> I'll give that a go actually. Are they just as effective?


Yes mate you can control the weight alot better and squeeze at the top.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr L said:


> I have tried that  think its just my posture needs work...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> drop it more lol...it hard to explain technique without being there, youtube


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I alternate between t-bar rows and bent over rows - when I started doing them I used really light weights, as in just the bar! till my posture was correct (get a mate or partner who know what they are doing to watch or use the mirror side on).

They are amazing excersises so so keep at it!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

Think I will drop the weight and work on technique, will also give t-bar rows a go.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

drop the weight and keep the chest out and shoulders back... arch the lower back so the tummy sticks out... (butt out)...


----------

